# 2007 ALTIMA RATTLE FROM MOONROOF



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi has anyone with a Moonroof noticed a rattle when they go over potholes or regular paved road which are a bit rough?

Your experience?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

MINE DOESN'T RATTLE BUT IT DOES SQUEAK... VERY ANNOYING


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> MINE DOESN'T RATTLE BUT IT DOES SQUEAK... VERY ANNOYING



Yeah its damn annoying. It doesn't seem to be the metal plate for the moonroof which is tucked away inside the area where the moonroof slides into.

If anyone has any ideas - do let me know


----------



## SteveT (Apr 29, 2007)

enigma19_78 said:


> Hi has anyone with a Moonroof noticed a rattle when they go over potholes or regular paved road which are a bit rough?
> 
> Your experience?


I have the same rattle. Had it at the dealer and they didn't hear a thing (of course). Plan to take it back and drive the car for them.

Steve


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

SteveT said:


> I have the same rattle. Had it at the dealer and they didn't hear a thing (of course). Plan to take it back and drive the car for them.
> 
> Steve


I was thinking of taking to to the dealer, but as you said - they conveniently can't hear such things.

However, the I have been driving with rattle for 1 week now, as of yesterday it has disappeared. Not that I'm complaining, but its now gone.

Weird crap.


----------

